# Canon adopting ThunderBolt port



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Canon To Adopt Thunderbolt Technology On Upcoming Cameras*





> Hiroo Edakubo, Group Executive of Canon’s Video Products Group stated, “We are excited about Thunderbolt technology and feel it will bring new levels of performance and simplicity to the video creation market.”


(MacTrast)


----------

